# Wanting to mod my 29g Biocube into a dart frog habitat with small pond at the bottom



## SwampFox (Mar 4, 2011)

As the title suggests, I own a 29g Biocube, and since moving my Saltwater stock into a bigger tank, I have it sitting here empty and wanting to try something new.

The guy at the LFS told me about how he converted his 14g biocube into a small vivarium for dart frogs and showed me it. I was instantly in love with it. Dart frogs are so beautiful and neat!

So has anyone around here done it and maybe can point me in a direction to get started?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Considering it was previously a salt water tank, you will need to be sure the tank is VERY VERY well cleaned out. What kind of lid is on it? Any pics of the tank in question? What species are you aiming to work with? A small pond is a great idea for a suitably sized breeding tank, but is not needed in most cases. In the end, problems will arise, and it will be a long and hard tear-down/fix. If you choose to go with a pond feature, I would do without a filter/pump, and instead filter the water by utilizing live plants. This will be a more long term effective approach to a water feature IMO. Keep in mind, if things go sour, you can simply fill in the water feature with substrate, and eliminate it that way... Let us know what species you are thinking about, and the community will be far more able to assist.

JBear


----------



## SwampFox (Mar 4, 2011)

jbherpin said:


> Considering it was previously a salt water tank, you will need to be sure the tank is VERY VERY well cleaned out. What kind of lid is on it? Any pics of the tank in question? What species are you aiming to work with? A small pond is a great idea for a suitably sized breeding tank, but is not needed in most cases. In the end, problems will arise, and it will be a long and hard tear-down/fix. If you choose to go with a pond feature, I would do without a filter/pump, and instead filter the water by utilizing live plants. This will be a more long term effective approach to a water feature IMO. Keep in mind, if things go sour, you can simply fill in the water feature with substrate, and eliminate it that way... Let us know what species you are thinking about, and the community will be far more able to assist.
> 
> JBear


I would want some Azureus, as I have read they are great for beginners.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just my opinion, but, sell the biocube. Put the money towards a fresh and bigger tank. As expensive as they are, you could likely get enough to get a much larrger tank, or a tank with the same footprint and a vert conversion kit. This will save you all the modding and cleaning time. Just my 2 cents as i was looking at biocubes today for my first salt water aquarium. You can find aquariums all day long on craigslist. Most of the time people just want to get rid of them, so you can get a good deal.


----------



## tfpets (Dec 11, 2010)

IMO, a 29 biobube would make an awesome viv. I think with a few mods and a false bottom you could have a false bottom and a false back for hiding everything. Properly done, you could have the pump and other equipment hidden and easily accesible in the back! Plus with the existing hood and lighting you would be able to keep some nice broms and other plants and mosses in there! The only thing I dont like is that you have now put an idea in my head!


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I personally would sell it. Its big enough, BUT its not as space effecient due to the cube like dimensions.

On the other hand, now that I think about it, it would make an awesome thumbnail or leuc tank!! Your call...


----------



## SwampFox (Mar 4, 2011)

I've decided to probably sell the biocube and get something else.

Any recommendations for an enclosure? I just need it to be 24x24 in. or smaller due to the wooden stand I have built.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

24x24x18" tall would be nice for a pair of azureus.


----------



## SwampFox (Mar 4, 2011)

JasonE said:


> 24x24x18" tall would be nice for a pair of azureus.


Would you be referring to one of the exoterras? Or just a terrarium in general?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Any terrarium in general.


----------



## SwampFox (Mar 4, 2011)

JasonE said:


> Any terrarium in general.


Thanks, I'll update once I get my Biocube sold. Planning to get the 18x18x24 Exoterra Terrarium from Petsmart.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Great size.. I have an 18x18x24 zoomed with cobalts. Also fairly new. Love it.


----------

